

Hacker says that Microsoft's security process is better than Apple's - AndrewDucker
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-20002317-245.html

======
benkant
I wouldn't doubt it. Microsoft has fought the hackers in a seriously lengthy
and costly campaign.

Apple on the other hand hasn't been nearly as big a target.

It stands to reason that Microsoft would have developed better processes to
deal with the problem, even if it was by mistake. It's been 30 years and
they've taken many casualties.

But you wait- hackers go where the users go.

BTW, I'm using _hacker_ in its popular usage. As TFA is.

